# Wills - Recommendations for a solicitor please



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

We own a property in Cyprus although we do not live there permanently yet. I have read everything I can about the reasons for making a will in both countries. We are now ready to make our wills, updating in the UK and getting new ones in Cyprus. 
We would appreciate any recommendations of suitable solicitors used recently. I have trawled sites and looked at a few solicitor websites but would really appreciate information from the experts on this forum. 
Thank you.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I am more than happy to recommend the lawyer we use. He has proven reliable and, more to the point, honest.
There is much concern amongst expats about wills in Cyprus and lawyers fees. It appears that lawyers are at liberty to make substantial charges against the estate of a deceased person. When I questioned our lawyer about this he admitted it was common practice to charge up to 30% of the estate but his policy is to only charge for preparation and execution of necessary official procedures. 
We are particularly happy that he has given us written confirmation that he and his partnership waive any such right against our estates.

If you want his name please PM me and I will forward contact details.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

By all means use a Solicitor to MAKE the will. However do not name the solicitor as an executor of the will.

Most decent accountants will also do a will for you at a much lower price.

Good luck


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you. I didn't realise an accountant could do this so more information to confuse me! However, I think I would prefer a solicitor used by someone on here because our assets may not be straightforward.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

expatme said:


> By all means use a Solicitor to MAKE the will. However do not name the solicitor as an executor of the will.
> 
> Most decent accountants will also do a will for you at a much lower price.
> 
> Good luck



You don't actually need anybody to make a will for you. If your estate is straightforward you can write it yourself then lodge it with the authorities. No need to get anybody else involved.

For more complex situations professional advice is advisable, in such cases I would rather use a lawyer than an accountant.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I would not recommend using a lawyer for a will unless it is an incredibly complicated setup. I would certainly recommend the services of 

Carol Georgiou
White & Georgiou
Tel: 999 23 424
Ans Phone : 26 911 508

Carol will also most efficiently deal with tax affairs and other ex-pat services with fees that are far more reasonable.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Rema said:


> ...He has proven reliable and, more to the point, honest.


A lawyer named Thomas Strange was shopping for a tombstone. After he had made his selection, the stonecutter asked him what inscription he would like on it.

"Here lies Thomas Strange, an honest man and a lawyer," responded the lawyer.

"Sorry, but I can't do that," replied the stonecutter. "In this country, it's against the law to bury two people in the same grave, and the authorities would be confused. However, I could put 'Here lies an honest lawyer.'"

"But that won't let people know who it is" protested the lawyer.

"Sure they will," replied the stonecutter. "Everyone who reads it will think, 'That's Strange!'"

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I would not recommend using a lawyer for a will unless it is an incredibly complicated setup. I would certainly recommend the services of
> 
> Carol Georgiou
> White & Georgiou
> ...


This is the ACCOUNTANT that I use. She does WILLS she does all the work, registration at the courts, the stamps witness signatures etc etc.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We have tandem UK and Cypriot wills organised by a company called Willpower, Willpower - Welcome.
Excellent service, they run through all that's necessary for both UK and Cypriot probate requirements, we didn't even have to attend their offices as all documents and witness signing etc were carried out over Skype, our Cypriot wills have been officially recorded and stamped which they organised and we were very pleased with the overall cost.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

*Wills*

Thank you all for your input. We have booked flights for next month so will be making our decisions before then and hopefully sorting things out. As usual, it is always good advice on here. :cheer2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

exup said:


> As usual, it is always good advice on here.


You hope so.

But as far as your will is concerned, you'll never know !!!



Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I do not know why. BUT it would appear that PETE always is looking to place some kind of NEGATIVE vibe into any thread on this forum. My question to peteandsylv is WHY so negative?


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You hope so.
> 
> But as far as your will is concerned, you'll never know !!!
> 
> ...


That's probably a good thing Pete. Some mistakes are best never known!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

removed by me


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> You hope so.
> 
> But as far as your will is concerned, you'll never know !!!
> 
> ...


OOP's I have got it now. Sorry for my comment re negative comments. Please accept my apology.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Rema said:


> You don't actually need anybody to make a will for you. If your estate is straightforward you can write it yourself then lodge it with the authorities. No need to get anybody else involved.
> 
> For more complex situations professional advice is advisable, in such cases I would rather use a lawyer than an accountant.


I drew up my own will and got it witnessed, stamped and lodged at court. €30 for the stamps.

Job done


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> I drew up my own will and got it witnessed, stamped and lodged at court. €30 for the stamps.
> 
> Job done


We did the same. However we did take to Penelope the lawyer to have it checked witnessed and her official stamp put on them. The stamps we had allready got from the Courthouse. There was no charge from the lawyer.


----------

